# 05 X-Trail Crank shaft sensor problem



## pjandcat (Nov 4, 2008)

.................... looking for guidance.

Check engine light came on a couple of weeks ago. Diagnostics pointed to crank shaft sensor. Code cleared but happened again a week later. Code cleared again but now having problems starting the engine. 

Obviously need to take it back into dealership, but is this likely to be covered by 5-year/100km powertrain warranty (needless to say the basic 3 year warranty has expired)? Any other ideas?

Cheers.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

where are you located?

You do have a chance this would be covered under the warranty since you may hint at the fact that Nissan has had issues (recalls) with the crank shaft position sensor.


----------



## pjandcat (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for that. I'm in Calgary.

Will see what the dealership has to say when I take it in next week. Any more "ammunition" on the "issues" / recall problems? 

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The crank position sensor fault was dealt with as part of an official recall by Nissan in Australia, so am not sure if Nissan Canada issued one as well.

Details of the recall can be seen HERE


----------



## pjandcat (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank-you so much for your help. It's certainly worth me mentioning it at the dealership. I've printed it off.

Cheers.


----------



## digitalthumbs (Jan 19, 2011)

I was having issues starting up my x-trail for almost 3 weeks now. It would also stall from time to time or cut-out, then start up again a second later while driving at higher speeds (60kmh or higher). No check-engine light came on ever. 

I took it into the dealer this morning and received a call this afternoon saying that they needed to change my crank/camshaft position sensors. So it looks like the details everyone on the internet claims seems to be somewhat common. 

I asked about recalls, the girl at the service counter ensured me that the x-trial is the only car nissan has not had any recalls on (in canada).

Hope these details can help someone else down the road, it was hard for me to figure this one out without any check engine light/computer diagnostics. 

Searches on the internet didn't seem to bring these forum posts up until I was informed by the dealer what the issue was. Sounds like to me this is a good candidate for a recall but thats always a numbers game the manufacturers play.


----------

